

Vim Plugins You Should Know About, Part VII: ragtag.vim (formerly allml.vim) - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/vim-plugins-ragtag-allml-vim/

======
va_coder
I've started using a similar plugin called sparkup.vim, which I like it a lot.

input:text followed by C-e creates <input..etc

~~~
sophacles
Awesome plugin. A cursory inspection indicates that they are complimentary
tho. For instance, you use sparkup to add reams of html. But if it turns out
you need to wrap a few elements in a div, ragtag might be better (e.g. add the
<div> then navigate to wherever, and do the close). Unless of course sparkup
ha that, and I haven't got there yet in the docs.

~~~
graywh
If you need to wrap some things in a div, you could also use another tpope
plugin: surround.vim. Just visually select the items and just do this: s<div>
Also, you can use motions, etc.

